# Holiday Home fog machine help



## imthegoddess

I purchased a Holiday Home 400 watt fog machine to put inside my motorized coffin, and I could not make it work. There were no instructions with the machine. I filled the fog liquid reservoir, and plugged it in. I waited 5-10 minutes, and no fog. When I looked at the intake tubing for the fog liquid, it seemed empty like the juice is not getting to the pump. Has anyone had a similar experience? Any ideas how to prime the pump?

 Thanks.


----------



## Vlad

Hi. Can you hear the pump buzzing like it's trying to draw in fluid? If you think the pump is working, just not primed, I've had some success using a turkey baster filled with juice, putting the line from the reservoir into the end of the baster and forcing the fog juice in that way. Once the fog juice hits the pump return the line to the tank and it should be able to go on its own from there. On many foggers, there's a small screen filter at the end of the tube that hangs into the reservoir. You'll need to pull that loose before you try the baster idea, and remember to replace it after you're done. 

I've also had the problem with a new fogger that there was a tiny cut in the tubing allowing air to enter, and therefore not creating any suction to the tank.


----------



## R. Lamb

some of those "Less costly" fog machines are pretty unreliable. If you turned it on did it get warm? did you have the remote properly plugged in? was the remote on as well? could you hear the pump running? Did you use the recommended fog juice? If you answered yes to all of these and it still doesn't work, you might check to see if the intake tube is pinched or collapsed. Beyond that the only thing left to do is return it. You really can't get inside to fix it. There aren't any moving parts to speak of.


----------



## Otaku

One other thing to check - this fogger may need to have a remote plugged into it before it will cycle. Most foggers will run without a remote switch of any kind (manual or timer), they simply start cycling when operating temp is reached and blast fog until they cool down. I have read accounts of foggers that need to have a switch plugged into them so if your fogger was supplied with a manual remote, make sure you have it plugged into the socket. Other than that, the above posts have covered all of the other questions. Can you post a pic of the fogger?


----------



## imthegoddess

Otaku said:


> One other thing to check - this fogger may need to have a remote plugged into it before it will cycle. Most foggers will run without a remote switch of any kind (manual or timer), they simply start cycling when operating temp is reached and blast fog until they cool down. I have read accounts of foggers that need to have a switch plugged into them so if your fogger was supplied with a manual remote, make sure you have it plugged into the socket. Other than that, the above posts have covered all of the other questions. Can you post a pic of the fogger?


Thanks Otaku, there was a remote. I can't remember if I had it in on Halloween or not, but it is working now. Vlad, there was no sound at all until the fogger reached the correct temp, and then the motor kicked on. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Vlad

Yay !! lol


----------

